# 4K Beamer für PS5



## rnrash (9. Juni 2020)

Im Zuge der Anschaffung einer PS5 Ende Jahr ist der Moment gekommen, um im Heimkino auf 4K umzustellen 

Folgendes sollte der Beamer erfüllen:
- Angeschlossen werden PS5, sowie eine TV-Box
- 4K
- Genug hell, damit dieser auch in Tageslicht benutzt werden kann
- Input-Lag sollte ertragbar sein (gespielt werden vor allem Single-Player-RPGs, weshalb dies nicht der entscheidende Faktor ist)
- Budget: bis zu 1700 Euro
- Am liebsten Nahfeld

Nun stellen sich mir hier einige Fragen:

- native 4K vs Pixel-Shifting: Ist der Unterschied für den "Laien" überhaupt gross auszumachen. Die Preisunterschiede zu nativem 4K sind immens.
- HDMI 2.0 vs. 2.1: Soviel ich weiss liefert 2.1 bei 4K 120 FPS, während es 2.0 auf nur 60FPS schafft. Da die PS5 in 4K jedoch wohl so oder so nicht über 60FPS kommt (nix bestätig, reine Vermutung) ist dieser Part wohl zu vernachlässigen. Oder sprich etwas für HDMI 2.1, was den Aufpreis rechtfertigen würde?
- Welches Modell ist zu empfehlen? 

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## NatokWa (9. Juni 2020)

Die PS5 wird (genau wie die X-Box Series X) 4k@120Hz unterstützen und wohl auch ausgeben können (je nach Spiel) also HDMI 2.1 Pflicht. Das ist Sowohl von SOny als auch Mircosoft so btw. Offiziel gesagt worden und KEIN Gerücht.

Pixel-Shifting ... könnte viel schreiben aber HIER hast du ne gute erklährung des ganzen : Was ist die PixelShift Technologie bei 4K Projektion? | Professional System
erklährt auch den Preisunterschied und warum "echtes" 4K bei Beamern so sauteuer ist. Ein Großer Fernseher ist deutlich billiger zu haben als Echtes 4K als Beamer.


----------



## Xsicht (9. Juni 2020)

Rein zum spielen kann ich dir den Optoma UHD51 empfehlen , Hell gute latenz !
Wenns teurer sein darf dann den Benq W5700 , diesen habe ich im Heimkino , allerdings dunkler dafür aber 99 Kinofarbraum abdeckung , allerdings mehr latenz wie der Optoma. Hinter der Leinwand hängt noch mein Samsung UE82 , den kann ich dir zum zocken empfehlen falls es doch ein großer TV sein soll der preislich ok ist , allerdings mit kleinen schwächen wie Backlightbleeding.

native 4K vs Pixel-Shifting =  Für mich nur leicht ersichtlich, zumindest vom W5700 zu Sony VW570 , hab den live vergleich bei Heimkinoraum gemacht.


----------

